# pelts



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I have 1red fox and 1coyote hide tanned , tannery done,will look good in den $50.00 for the pair .firm. you pay shipping Bear_dog


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

post some pics if you can. thanks


----------

